# Cafetera Delonghi con cruce



## DanielNR (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola a tod@s! 
Les explico el tema:

Tengo un problema con una cafetera Delonghi, modelo: EN 97.W (220V). Es un modelo que no lleva interruptor de encendido/apagado. Le he cambiado varios componentes de la placa electrónica (el triac, un condensador de 100µF/16V y los 2 fusibles térmicos que lleva). Ahora al conectar el enchufe a la red eléctrica, salta el diferencial de mi vivienda. He de decir que todos los enchufes que tengo, tienen derivación a masa. Tras hacer varias comprobaciones, hay un cruce entre uno de los terminales del enchufe de la cafetera y masa. También he medido el calderín y me da 0 Ω. Tiene los terminales de alimentación en cruce. No sé si de debe a que puedan estar dañados más componentes de la placa. Espero que me puedan ayudar. Adjunto algunas fotos. Son previas a dichas sustituciones de los componentes dañados.


¡Gracias de antemano a tod@s los miembros de este foro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2014)

Probá que no esté a tierra la resistencia , medila desconectada del resto


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 2, 2014)

He realizado nuevas mediciones, desconectando los fastons de la placa electrónica, para descartar. A continuación he mirado si había continuidad entre los terminales de la placa, para comprobar si había algún componente más dañado. Todo parace correcto en la placa. Después he hecho lo mismo, entre los terminales de la alimentación del calderín (230V), y me da cruce. Con lo cual, creo que se ha dañado el calderín. Hay un cruce entre los terminales de alimentación del calderín

¿Qué puedo hacer?

¿Se puede reparar el calderín? Si la respuesta es sí, ¿cómo?

¿Qué me recomiendan?

¡Gracias por todo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Nada , la única opción es reemplazarlo.

Podrias probar de invertirle las conecciones de entrada de línea y neutro a la resistencia , siempre verificando que el control electrónico quede sobre el vivo.

Saludos !


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 2, 2014)

He intentado invertir las conexiones, como tú comentas, pero sigue saltando el diferencial. Ahora he comprobado la cafetera sin conectar el terminal de masa al calderín y funciona. Pero este tipo de aparatos llevan fusibles térmicos (o termofusibles) por seguridad y creo que no sería una buena idea dejar que funcionara así.
Gracias por tus consejos
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Eso de desconectarle la tierra no te lo quise sugerir porque quedaría electrificada la base donde va apoyado el vaso de la cafetera . . .


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 2, 2014)

salta el diferencial porque hay una perdida , no un corto , medí la resistencia con respecto a masa, proba sin conectar la tierra y proba con un busca polo digital veras la tensión de fuga.
obvio que esto no debe suceder.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 2, 2014)

Disculpa `el arcángel`, no te entendí. ¿Podrías aclararme esa medición que dices? ¿Medir la resistencia entre masa y qué más? He medido la resistencia (física) del calderín y me da 44,2 ohms, al ser una resistencia baja me da continuidad. Dicho de otra manera, esos 44,2 ohms son entre los terminales de alimentación del calderín.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Te dice que midas resistencia entre cada uno de los terminales y la carcasa del calderin ese


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 2, 2014)

Ok. Disculpen. Lo he medido y no da nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

raro 

Probá el calderín solo, con un una lámpara serie de 25 Watts entre sus conecciones y la carcasa-tierra


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 2, 2014)

Ok. Pero por qué tiene que ser de 25W?
La lámpara la coloco primero, antes del calderín o después? O es indiferente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Podría ser de 40 Watts , de las de filamento.

En serie :


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> raro
> 
> Probá el calderín solo, con un una lámpara serie de 25 Watts entre sus conecciones y la carcasa-tierra



¿La carcasa toma-tierra no va conectada a ningún sitio?
Quiero decir que lo purebo tal y como has dibujado en el esquema

Gracias DOSMETROS!


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 3, 2014)

Otra manera de probar es con la misma serie de dosme . desconectando el tomacorrientes y sin enchufar la cafetera pone un cable ( de la serie donde estaba conectado el toma) en uno de los contactos de la resistencia y el otro a masa, si se ilumina aunque sea muy poco te estará demostrando la perdida y la razón por la cual salta el diferencial, espero haberte ayudado. trate de ser lo mas explicito, Suerte !!


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 3, 2014)

Quizás con un esquema me quedaría más claro. 
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2014)




----------



## DanielNR (Ago 4, 2014)

He realizado las 2 pruebas. La lámpara no prende lo más mínimo en ningún caso.
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2014)

Probá la resistencia sola a ver si salta el diferencial.

Conectale un cable con las tres conexiones de línea neutro y tierra a ver si salta el diferencial , luego le invertís las conexiones de línea y neutro y volvés a probar.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 5, 2014)

El calderín funciona perfectamente de forma individual. Ahora es cuando ya no entiendo nada.

Como siempre mil gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Hiciste la prueba de invertir las dos conecciones de 220 V y hacer ambas pruebas ?

Mejor así , iremos buscando dónde está la fuga .

Seguro que salta el disyuntor solo o es uno combinado disyuntor + térmica ?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 5, 2014)

He hecho ambas pruebas y funciona bien de las dos maneras. Tengo que decir que estas pruebas las estoy haciendo sin los fusibles térmicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Si Ok , estas probando solo el calderín !

Los fusibles dónde van puestos , son de éstos ?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 5, 2014)

Son de éste tipo:



Y van colocadas en estas endiduras que tiene el calderín. Van con una pestaña metálica, apretadas con un tornillo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Primero fijate que no tenga continuidad el cuerpo con las patas


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 5, 2014)

Sólo me da continuidad entre las patas (terminales de alimentación del calderín). Como ya dije me da 44, 2 ohms. La carcasa no me da continuidad con ninguna de las patas.

Lo que parece estar claro es que el calderín está bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Bueno , instalale los fusibles nuevos y volvé a probar . . .


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 6, 2014)

Traigo nuevos problemas.
He conectado la cafetera y no ha pasado nada. Las luces que lleva en la parte superior no se encendían. Entonces he pulsado uno de los botones ... y zasca! El diferecial ha saltado. Creo que tiraré esta maldita cafetera por la ventana!
He mirado por curiosidad si había continuidad entre las clavijas del enchufe y efectivamente. Ahora ya no me quedan fuerzas para continuar averiguando qué le pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Jajajaja , que poca paciencia . . .


----------



## Bleny (Ago 6, 2014)

También tiene una bomba de agua has mirado que no este en corto


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 7, 2014)

He mirado la bomba y no tiene corto. Estoy en el mismo punto de partida. Los terminales de alimentación del calderín me da continuidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

DanielNR dijo:


> Los terminales de alimentación del calderín me da continuidad.


 
Eso es normal y está bueno.

Lo que tenés que buscar es dónde está la fuga a tierra . . .


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 7, 2014)

Cómo lo debo hacer. Aconséjenme por favor. 
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

Ya descartaste el caldero.

Hacé lo mismo con la bomba !


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2014)

Tengo unas ideas pero no se si serán buenas o no, probar el circuito sin calderin y sin bomba de agua o en vez de el calderin ponerle una bombilla para probar si se enciende lo mismo para la bomba de agua


He mirado un poco comprueba también el varistor azul que no este en corto


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 7, 2014)

He probado una bombilla en lugar del calderin y salta el diferencial.
El varistor está correcto, no me da continuidad. Lo próximo que haré, será (aunque suene a chiste)reemplazar la bomba por la bombilla  y ver qué sucede.
Gracias, les mantendré informados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

Problema en la plaqueta entonces ?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2014)

El triac que pusiste es igual que el que tenia???, sospechoso numero 2 el condensador amarillo, si puedes poner otras fotos de la placa por delante y detrás. También esta la opción que dijiste tirarla por la ventana


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 7, 2014)

Sí, el triac es de las mismas características. El condensador amarillo no me da continuidad. Es del tipo MKP, de 22 µF/250V.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 7, 2014)

Al final probaste si funcionaba la bomba de agua directa mente, yo de momento me quedado sin ideas suerte


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 8, 2014)

Hay un error garrafal al volver a conectar los fastons en la placa electrónica. En las primeras fotos que subí se ve el correcto orden de los cables. He colocado los mismos en su sitio y ahora sólo con conectar el enchufe a la red eléctrica, el calderín se pone en funcionamiento (sin pulsar ningún botón). Ninguna de las luces se enciende.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2014)

No entiendo , comienza a calentar ? funciona el motor ?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 8, 2014)

El calderín se pone en funcionamiento sólo con enchufar la cafetera. No me he atrevido a pulsar ningún botón, de hecho no se enciende ninguna luz. No sé si el motor funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2014)

El triac dijiste por ahí que era idéntico no ?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 8, 2014)

Si, eso es. También cambié un condensador electrolítico de igual capacidad y algo más de voltaje.


----------



## AVILA (Ago 8, 2014)

saludos al foro, perdón por la intromisión, es posible que el triac no sea del tipo aislado, si el disipador de calor llegara a hacer contacto contra masa, la compuerta principal dos del triac quedaría haciendo corto, tener consideración de esto.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 9, 2014)

AVILA dijo:


> saludos al foro, perdón por la intromisión, es posible que el triac no sea del tipo aislado, si el disipador de calor llegara a hacer contacto contra masa, la compuerta principal dos del triac quedaría haciendo corto, tener consideración de esto.



No es ninguna intromisión  He comprobado lo que comentas y no me da continuidad.
Se agradece el aporte.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 9, 2014)

Y el otro pequeño triac de la bomba de agua lo comprobaste que no este mal


----------



## capitanp (Ago 10, 2014)

Yo seguiría insistiendo con que ese triac no es de tab aislado


----------



## Bleny (Ago 10, 2014)

No creo que entre en contacto con nada el disipador, pero por comprobar no esta de mas, lo que si me fijado es en la parte delante del triac en la patas tiene muy poco estaño creo yo ah lo mejor hace mal contacto


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 10, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> No creo que entre en contacto con nada el disipador, pero por comprobar no esta de mas, lo que si me fijado es en la parte delante del triac en la patas tiene muy poco estaño creo yo ah lo mejor hace mal contacto



Es cierto, quizá me pasé un poco con el estaño, pero por el otro lado de la placa, las soldaduras están bien.


Por otro lado, aquí les dejo el link de la tienda donde compré el triac; en su descripción deja claro que es de tipo aislado:

http://www.diotronic.com/semiconduc.../triac-12a-600v-to220-aislado_r_24_24047.aspx



Lo próximo que se me ocurre para comprobar es el condensador amarillo MKP de 22 µF.
¿Saben alguna manera fiable de comprobar este tipo de condensadores?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 10, 2014)

He comprobado por curiosidad el triac BTA 600BW. Me da continuidad entre las patillas A1 y G. Es decir entre las patillas 1 y 3, visto de frente. He medido lo mismo en otros triacs que tengo de iguales características, y no me da esa continuidad. Lo que creo que debo hacer es desoldar el triac de la placa y medirlo. 
Gracias a todos, les seguiré informando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2014)

Dale , medilo  

Mientras tanto . . .


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 10, 2014)

Esto es de locos! 
He sacado el triac que soldé y he medido las patillas 1 y 3 para ver si daba continuidad. En efecto la da. He puesto otro nuevo, al cual le he realizado la misma medida antes de soldarlo en la placa. Y como era de esperar, no me da esa continuidad. 
Pues bien, antes de poner el triac nuevo he mirado si hay continuidad en la placa, donde van las patillas 1 y 3 del triac y nada. Con lo cual creí que era el triac viejo que estaba dañado.
Le he soldado el nuevo y ... de nuevo me da continuidad.
:


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 10, 2014)

Medï el condensador y la r ( de superficie ) qu se encuentran en MT1 y MT2  , Probaste el calderin solo con puesta a tierra a ver si salta el diferencial ??


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 10, 2014)

el arcangel dijo:


> Medï el condensador y la r ( de superficie ) qu se encuentran en MT1 y MT2  , Probaste el calderin solo con puesta a tierra a ver si salta el diferencial ??



El calderín lo medí sólo y funciona bien. ¿A cuál de los condensadores te refieres? 
¿Qué son Mt1 y Mt2?


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 11, 2014)

Quizás me exprese mal, no es medir.... es probar el calderin ( con puesta a tierra ) para saber si salta el diferencial..... MT1y MT2 son los ánodos, saca el Tic del la plaqueta y medí entre esas dos patas, si marca corto quizás tenga el condensador cruzado. Suele colocarse entre esas dos patas una R en serie con un C para protección de sobretensiones lo que tenes un corto y vuela el Tic. en la foto parece como si el disipador estuviera chispeado, mas allá que el data del tic dice aislado, lo será??, probaste sacando el disipador ? según el fabricante , no confíes todo lo q dice.


----------



## AVILA (Ago 11, 2014)

saludos al Foro, que tal DanielNR, Mt1 y Mt2 son las compuertas del triac, entre la pata 1 y la pata 3 debe medir un valor de resistencia entre 25 y 50 Ohms, esto porque internamente los triac traen una resistencia de polarización, por otro lado he notado en tus fotos que aparecen conectados los cables de forma distinta, yo te aconsejaría que identifiques bien los cables, claramente en tu tarjeta están identificadas las conexiones normalmente el color blanco en cables es "N" y el negro "L" aunque puede existir que no lo hicieron bajo normas, revisa cuales son los cables de la resistencia del calderin, los de la bomba y los de la toma eléctrica, tu tarjeta viene marcada con su función.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola Ávila! Gracias por la aclaración de las patillas. Ya he comentado ese error que dices. Está en el primer mensaje de esta página.  
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Sin el triac , fijate que no haya corto entre ninguna de las 3 "islas" donde van soldadas las patas a la plaqueta.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 11, 2014)

Es verdad lo que dice AVILA en una fotos tienes los cables en una posición y en otras distinta yo me fijaría bien en eso, echale un vistazo a este video no es la misma pero es muy parecida a lo mejor teda una pista


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin el triac , fijate que no haya corto entre ninguna de las 3 "islas" donde van soldadas las patas a la plaqueta.



Comprobación realizada. Resultado negativo, no hay corto entre las 3 islas.



Se agradece el video Bleny. Lo había visto varias veces antes. Si después de realizar todas las pruebas pertinentes no avanzo, optaré por cambiar el condensador MKP. 





el arcangel dijo:


> Quizás me exprese mal, no es medir.... es probar el calderin ( con puesta a tierra ) para saber si salta el diferencial..... MT1y MT2 son los ánodos, saca el Tic del la plaqueta y medí entre esas dos patas, si marca corto quizás tenga el condensador cruzado. Suele colocarse entre esas dos patas una R en serie con un C para protección de sobretensiones lo que tenes un corto y vuela el Tic. en la foto parece como si el disipador estuviera chispeado, mas allá que el data del tic dice aislado, lo será??, probaste sacando el disipador ? según el fabricante , no confíes todo lo q dice.



 Probaré lo que dices sin el disipador, pero no creo que sea buena idea, aunque lo haré sólo por probar.
Gracias 





AVILA dijo:


> saludos al Foro, que tal DanielNR, Mt1 y Mt2 son las compuertas del triac, entre la pata 1 y la pata 3 debe medir un valor de resistencia entre 25 y 50 Ohms, esto porque internamente los triac traen una resistencia de polarización, por otro lado he notado en tus fotos que aparecen conectados los cables de forma distinta, yo te aconsejaría que identifiques bien los cables, claramente en tu tarjeta están identificadas las conexiones normalmente el color blanco en cables es "N" y el negro "L" aunque puede existir que no lo hicieron bajo normas, revisa cuales son los cables de la resistencia del calderin, los de la bomba y los de la toma eléctrica, tu tarjeta viene marcada con su función.



He medido la resistencia entre los terminales 1 y 3 del triac y me da unos 58, 59 Ω (fuera de la placa)
En cuanto a la disposición de los cables, todo parece estar en orden:
Pump (bomba), cable de color negro; L (x6) (línea), cable blanco; L (x7), cable marrón (viene de alimentar el calderín); N (neutral), cable azul claro (viene directo de la red); y Heat (caliente), cable azul intenso (viene de alimentar el calderín)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

DanielNR dijo:


> Si después de realizar todas las pruebas pertinentes no avanzo, optaré por cambiar LA CAFETERA.


 





> En cuanto a la disposición de los cables, todo parece estar en orden:
> Pump (bomba), cable de color negro; L (x6) (línea), cable blanco; L (x7), cable marrón (viene de alimentar el calderín); N (neutral), cable azul claro (viene directo de la red); y Heat (caliente), cable azul intenso (viene de alimentar el calderín)


 

 O sea que volviste a la dsposición original de antes de cambiar el triac ? 

ANTES :

Ver el archivo adjunto 114944

DESPUÉS :

Ver el archivo adjunto 115305


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 11, 2014)

Exacto DOSMETROS. Ahora lo que tengo claro es que el calderín se activaba nada más enchufar la cafetera, debido a la baja resistencia que había entre las patas 1 y 3 del triac cambiado. He puesto otro triac nuevo y al enchufar ...  ... no sucede nada. No se calienta el calderín, perfecto ...  ... pero tampoco se encienden las malditas luces!!
No me he atrevido a pulsar ningún botón. 
Lo he comprobado también sin el disipador y hace lo mismo.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 11, 2014)

Mira estos diodos que no este mal que creo que son los rectificadores


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

¿Cómo los compruebo? 
Alguna sugurencia ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Con el tester en un sentido y luego invirtiendo , el tester seteado para díodos


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

Uno de ellos me da .504 y en el otro sentido 1. (o sea nada)
El otro me da .422 y en el otro sentido 1.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Estarían bien entonces 

Poné una foto bien de cerca de esos triacs (del nombre impreso) , a ver si no son falsificaciones


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 12, 2014)

DanielNR, la cafetera es entera de plástico no?
La tierra va directa a la resistencia?


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Hay 2 componete que no aprecio que son se ve muy oscuro, no se si son también diodos si lo son mi delos


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

Josnaro dijo:


> DanielNR, la cafetera es entera de plástico no?
> La tierra va directa a la resistencia?



Exacto. El terminal de masa va collado con un tornillo a la carcasa del calderín.


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 12, 2014)

Puedes quitar la resistencia y medir si te da continuidad entre una punta y la parte metálica de esta?


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Hay 2 componete que no aprecio que son se ve muy oscuro, no se si son también diodos si lo son mi delos



Lo que está al lado del condensador amarillo es otro diodo rectificador, el cual no había visto. Me da .644. Lo otro es una resistencia pequeña que la he medido también y está ok.
Gracias por ese detalle 





Josnaro dijo:


> Puedes quitar la resistencia y medir si te da continuidad entre una punta y la parte metálica de esta?


¿Es posible que hagas un esquema por favor? Lo que dices es que suprima el calderín, por el tester y ver si me da continuidad?


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 12, 2014)

No se si la resistencia es así, pero para q*ue* tengas una idea. Si no nos manda una foto de ella sola.

Cuando midas q*ue* este al aire es decir q*ue* no este conectada a nada.

Ya nos cuentas.


----------



## AVILA (Ago 12, 2014)

saludos al foro, veo en tus fotos un componente que al parecer es un varistor (azul cerca de los cables de conexión) checa con el multimétro que este no marque continuidad ya que su función es ponerse en corto cuando se supera el valor de tensión determinado (si es un varistor) en ocasiones se ponen en corto sin daño externamente, también te recomiendo que midas la resistencia del calderin contra tierra en la escala de M-Ohms ya que si lo mides con baja resistencia te puede engañar, no debe marcar nada, saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Miraste la resistencia mas grande de 27 Ohms. Si funciona algún día sera el café de la victoria


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 12, 2014)

Deriva a tierra por lo cual el varistor no seria, por q*ue* derivaría fase a neutro.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Ya lo probo el varistor no esta en corto


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

Josnaro dijo:


> No se si la resistencia es así, pero para q*ue* tengas una idea. Si no nos manda una foto de ella sola.
> 
> Cuando midas q*ue* este al aire es decir q*ue* no este conectada a nada.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que quieres que mida entre los terminales del calderín y masa.



Bleny dijo:


> Miraste la resistencia mas grande de 27 Ohms. Si funciona algún día sera el café de la victoria



Si, ya la he medido, me da 28,5 Ω. 
Ni que lo digas. Será el café del triunfo.


----------



## AVILA (Ago 12, 2014)

Daniel la checaste en alta resistencia?

la del calderin


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Leé el hilo , ya está probada la resistencia , primero con lámpara serie y luego derecho a los 220V + tierra


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estarían bien entonces
> 
> Poné una foto bien de cerca de esos triacs (del nombre impreso) , a ver si no son falsificaciones



Aquí está la foto:





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Leé el hilo , ya está probada la resistencia , primero con lámpara serie y luego derecho a los 220V + tierra


 
Eso es cierto   No os obsesioneis con la resistencia (calderín). Estoy casi convencido que es algo de la placa electrónica.
Gracias a tod@s!



AVILA dijo:


> Daniel la checaste en alta resistencia?
> 
> la del calderin



Sí, me daba 44,2Ω, sino me equivoco.


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 12, 2014)

Si en ohm, no te debe de dar nada


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 12, 2014)

Josnaro dijo:


> Si en ohm, no te debe de dar nada



Yo creo que está bien.


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 12, 2014)

OK, yo miraría todos los cables desde el enchufe hacia la placa. Quitaría  todos los cables  de la placa y testearia uno a uno sobre tierra. Me imagino q ya lo habrás hecho. 

No creo q la placa se derive a tierra.

Un saludo y suerte.  [emoji6]


----------



## Bleny (Ago 12, 2014)

Yo cambiaría el triac pequeño que creo que es el único sospechoso que queda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Repito 

*16)* Antes de preguntar-comentar algo en un post, *¡Lee todo el contenido!.*

*El calderín ya fué medido y enchufado solo a los 220 con su conexion a tierra , calienta el disyuntor no salta .*


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 16, 2014)

He vuelto a cambiar los termofusibles, ya que lo que pasaba era que no me llegaba alimentación a la placa electrónica. Ahora al probar la cafetera, hace exactamente lo mismo que antes del reemplazo de los termofusibles (es decir, NADA)  ... no se enciende ninguna luz, no salta el dieferencial, ...
Creo que definitivamente ya me harté.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 16, 2014)

A lo mejor digo una tontería como una casa pero el termo fusible creo que es un  diodo a lo mejor tienes de ponerlo en otra posición para que haga de rectificador 




He leído que se puede romper al soldarlos ten cuidado que no se te estén rompiendo al soldarlos, creo que no son diodos


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 17, 2014)

Se agradece tu buena intención Bleny. Aquí no se dicen tonterías, estamos para ayudarnos y si se dice algo que no es cierto, se corrige y no pasa nada. Así todos aprendemos un poco más.
El termofusible es como un fusible, pero con la diferecia que se abre por temperatura. No tiene polaridad, en cambio los diodos rectificadores sí. En cuanto a lo de soldar un fusible térmico, tienes razón, se dañan. Por eso aquí les dejo un pequeño truco para aquellos que quieran soldar algún fusible térmico sin dañarlo:


----------



## Bleny (Ago 17, 2014)

Lo siento es que al principio pensaba que era como un diodo pero no  gracias por el video es util, ya que estamos mira la bobina inductora que no este rota y no deje pasar la corriente


----------

